
Cartoonist Targeted With Criminal Probe For Mocking Police - ColinWright
http://www.kirotv.com/investigations/28758502/detail.html
======
ColinWright
Gosh, Google+, who WOULDN'T want to use their real name?

------
gallerytungsten
Cue the Streisand Effect* machine!

Thanks to the petty authoritarianism of an over-reaching prosecutor, "Mr.
Fiddlesticks" is achieving a far wider impact than he could on his own.

*<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect>

------
ColinWright
It looks like the submission of the same story almost half a day later is the
one that's got the discussion - go there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2851573>

~~~
spcmnspff
Ah, my bad. Checked for submissions for only a few hours back; must have
missed this one on my RSS.

